# and...we're eventually gonna get official ics



## nitsuj17 (Jun 27, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/notes/htc/ic...50786212353084

thanks htc!


----------



## Liarsenic (Aug 10, 2011)

Woot... I figured we would get it since the inc s is getting it.

Sent from my Sabotaged Droid Incredible 2.


----------



## Toly (Jul 28, 2011)

goood news

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## anubis2k3 (Jan 11, 2012)

I can't believe it. Almost went to sell my DINC2 to get the new Samsung phone to get ICS, but I'm glad I waited it out. I hate Samsung phones.









Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk


----------

